# Brush to use w/ Studio Tech



## meker (Jun 7, 2009)

Mods if this is a repeat thread please move.

I wanted to know what brush I should use to apply Studio Tech. I am not fond of using the sponge that it comes with. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 7, 2009)

The best thing to do is use your fingers. Studio Tech works best when it is warmed up. If you really want to use a brush the 189 works well with this foundation. Just make sure to warm it up by sticking it under a warm light for about 10 seconds or so.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

When I used ST I applied it with the 190 and then used my 187 to even/buff it out. I never warmed it tho...thats good to know...not that I will use it again ...but good to know


----------



## meker (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow Thanks for the advice. I really dont think the sponge is sanitary, unless you are using a new one everytime. And considering im switching because I have breakouts frequently, I would rather use something like a brush that has been sanitized.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 8, 2009)

I use the 190, but I find I get a much better finish  if I spritz the brush with Fix+ as I go. It sheers out the formula just a little and gives it a really nice glowy finish, and it's less likely to streak or cake up on application. (Plus it stretches out how long the foundation lasts, I go through my Studio Tech way too quickly otherwise!)


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 9, 2009)

I like the 109 and 190.


----------



## couturesista (Jun 9, 2009)

191 to apply and 109 to buff. I find that the 191 gives a more precise application, the 190 can be streaky. I don't apply foundation all over my face, just on certain areas.


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2009)

I use the 190 to apply it and 109 to buff it out.


----------



## Destiny007 (Sep 4, 2009)

I LOVE this stuff and this is coming from someone who had completely sworn off MAC foundations, but this is the BOMB!  I apply with a random foundation brush (similar to 190) and then buff it with the lovely 109....absolutely flawless.  I am in LOVE!


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Sep 6, 2009)

I have never been a fan of the 190 as it always tends to streak on me. The Smashbox foundation brush spritzed with Fix+ gives the most awesome application and finish. Without the Fix+ the application is heavier and still is awesome but coverage is full. I get zero streaking with the Smashbox brush. This is the only brush from MAC that I've been unhappy with (other than my 109 for shedding). I love my 109 even if it does shed.


----------

